# My Two Uber Cars in the Frozen Tundra



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I love them. They are making me a decent amount of money on the side. Hard to find a car wash that's open, and that won't freeze your doors shut, when it's 0° F though.

Foreground: primary. Background: backup.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Bought my first Hyundai the other month. A new Elantra. 
Got -15F here. Throw five bodies in that car in that temp my windows frosted up in a second. High heat. High fan speed. Engine temp indicator drops to "cold" after two minutes....wtf. 
I take it in. New Thermostat, but they doubt it will fix the problem. "These engines run so efficient, hyundai is aware of the problem, but not much they can do. Run it on lower, medium, fan speed."


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

So lol get this:. Mine is a 2006 so I can't set the temp. I have a dial with a blue swoosh on one side and a red swoosh on the other. I have to adjust it based on speed:. If I am going highway speeds I have to turn the heat up since the engine gets cool. If I am in stop and go traffic I have to turn it down since the engine gets toasty. I have gotten proficient at doing this with pax in car. It's kind of like "whatevs". I love the sonata because it's a very spacious Uber car with decent fuel economy and manual ******.

Do you like my Enkei's? Lol


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Nice rims are key.


----------



## jervin32189 (Nov 17, 2016)

Running the heater on high draws heat from the engine block and is most likely what is causing your engine temp to drop. It’s a common trick to attempt to cool down an overheating engine, especially in warmer climates. 

Nice rides though, love my Hyundai Sonata.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Hyundai Sonata is like a primo Uber car. Know'm sayn?


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

Cleaning out forgotten overnight exploded drinks is a daily occurance.



jervin32189 said:


> Running the heater on high draws heat from the engine block and is most likely what is causing your engine temp to drop. It's a common trick to attempt to cool down an overheating engine, especially in warmer climates.
> 
> Nice rides though, love my Hyundai Sonata.


Understood. But every car I've had could keep up with the heat including my 4banger Scion tc.
The elantra after running an hour will go even drop the heat to cool even running on 3 out of 4 fan speed.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Nice Hyundai! A very good brand for Ubering.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

After 130,000 miles the car is "free" by not driving the truck in just gas savings.

Epa 29 city, but in eco mode i get about 32.


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> So lol get this:. Mine is a 2006 so I can't set the temp. I have a dial with a blue swoosh on one side and a red swoosh on the other. I have to adjust it based on speed:. If I am going highway speeds I have to turn the heat up since the engine gets cool. If I am in stop and go traffic I have to turn it down since the engine gets toasty. I have gotten proficient at doing this with pax in car. It's kind of like "whatevs". I love the sonata because it's a very spacious Uber car with decent fuel economy and manual ******.
> 
> Do you like my Enkei's? Lol


Does it get up to full temperature otherwise? I've had a couple of cars that would never quite get up to operating temperature and it was just a bad thermostat; when they go bad they tend to open up too much so there is excessive coolant moving through the radiator.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

ShinyAndChrome said:


> Does it get up to full temperature otherwise? I've had a couple of cars that would never quite get up to operating temperature and it was just a bad thermostat; when they go bad they tend to open up too much so there is excessive coolant moving through the radiator.


It gets up to temp and the cabin gets toasty. REALLY toasty.


----------



## JohnUberDriver (Nov 20, 2017)

How is the 3-series for Ubering in? I own an E90 as well, but would think pax would have a hard time even fitting in the backseat


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

cratter said:


> Bought my first Hyundai the other month. A new Elantra.
> Got -15F here. Throw five bodies in that car in that temp my windows frosted up in a second. High heat. High fan speed. Engine temp indicator drops to "cold" after two minutes....wtf.
> I take it in. New Thermostat, but they doubt it will fix the problem. "These engines run so efficient, hyundai is aware of the problem, but not much they can do. Run it on lower, medium, fan speed."


Put some cardboard in front of your radiator to block some airflow. 
Half way covered will help allot in allowing your engine to stay warm on freezing days.
Old timers trick.
Google it if you don't believe me.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

cratter said:


> Bought my first Hyundai the other month. A new Elantra.
> Got -15F here. Throw five bodies in that car in that temp my windows frosted up in a second. High heat. High fan speed. Engine temp indicator drops to "cold" after two minutes....wtf.
> I take it in. New Thermostat, but they doubt it will fix the problem. "These engines run so efficient, hyundai is aware of the problem, but not much they can do. Run it on lower, medium, fan speed."


Get the heated seats.
Korea is not a warm country.

Ask a Korean War Vet.



Iann said:


> Put some cardboard in front of your radiator to block some airflow.
> Half way covered will help allot in allowing your engine to stay warm on freezing days.
> Old timers trick.
> Google it if you don't believe me.


All of the 18 wheelers have radiator zipper flaps.
Similar products are available for trucks & cars.

Old timers USED to change thermostats from summer to winter.
Back when thermostats werent such an ORDEAL to access and the gasket cost 98 cents.

This will still work.

Switch to a HOTTER thermostat that only opens at a higher temperature . . . and you will always have heat. Go with colder thermostat for Summer.

You buy 2 thermostats.
Use one for each season.

$12.00 thermostat.
Is your Solution.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

My Korean ride share siblings. Optima (top) is my primary car and is a cousin to your Sonata.

Sorento (bottom) is my backup and slick weather car.

These things are bullet proof reliable.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

JohnUberDriver said:


> How is the 3-series for Ubering in? I own an E90 as well, but would think pax would have a hard time even fitting in the backseat


It's a terrible car for Ubering in. Even though it gets the same or better fuel economy as my Sonata, you're supposed to use premium gas....which is like $3.25 right now. The interior is too small as you noted. And the trunk space is limited. In the winter I carry a spare in the trunk as well because my winter tires are not run flats. Also I have now dodged two bullets, puke-wise.

But, it's my back up car so when the Sonata is in the shop I have to drive it. People DO appreciate it occasionally and sometimes I think tip me because of it. So I would say I get slightly lower ratings and slightly better tips. I think when you roll up in a Bimmer some pax see that as a challenge to find a reason to down rate you.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

My wife drives a 2016 Elantra...

A/C is crap...

Car is nowhere near as good...

As my 2011 Santa Fe...

Quality is just not as good...8>(

Disappointing at best...

Think she got a lemon...

Rakos


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Rakos why do you often post photos that have nothing to do with the thread?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> Rakos why do you often post photos that have nothing to do with the thread?


Because when ur a monkey...

I just hit any button...

And when a picture appears...

If it makes me smile...

I use it...8>)

Remember the object of these posts...

To keep the Ubers smiling...

So that the Uber gods...

Will smile back on them...8>)

Isn't that your reason...???

Rakos


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Ur guitar sux, monkey!!

Get a real axe and a tube amp!!!



Rakos said:


> Because when ur a monkey...
> 
> I just hit any button...
> 
> ...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Over/Uber said:


> My Korean ride share siblings. Optima (top) is my primary car and is a cousin to your Sonata.
> 
> Sorento (bottom) is my backup and slick weather car.
> 
> ...


Really sharp cars....love that SUV and the wheel package is sick


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> So lol get this:. Mine is a 2006 so I can't set the temp. I have a dial with a blue swoosh on one side and a red swoosh on the other. I have to adjust it based on speed:. If I am going highway speeds I have to turn the heat up since the engine gets cool. If I am in stop and go traffic I have to turn it down since the engine gets toasty. I have gotten proficient at doing this with pax in car. It's kind of like "whatevs". I love the sonata because it's a very spacious Uber car with decent fuel economy and manual ******.
> 
> Do you like my Enkei's? Lol


I drive a 2006 Sonata, 140,000 miles. Love it, car runs like new. Great heat.

I second the motion about the thermostat. When they fail usually they fail open, not allowing the car to get to normal operating temperature.The fact that the heater blows cooler at higher speeds is an indication of it. Suggest you replace the thermostat and see what happens.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

mikes424 said:


> I drive a 2006 Sonata, 140,000 miles. Love it, car runs like new. Great heat.
> 
> I second the motion about the thermostat. When they fail usually they fail open, not allowing the car to get to normal operating temperature.The fact that the heater blows cooler at higher speeds is an indication of it. Suggest you replace the thermostat and see what happens.


That might explain why I have never gotten better than 26 or 27 miles per gallon despite having a 4-cylinder. However when I look at the temperature gauge next to the speedometer it looks like it's warm enough... Whatever that means.


----------



## PHXTE (Jun 23, 2015)

cratter said:


> Bought my first Hyundai the other month. A new Elantra.
> Got -15F here. Throw five bodies in that car in that temp my windows frosted up in a second. High heat. High fan speed. Engine temp indicator drops to "cold" after two minutes....wtf.
> I take it in. New Thermostat, but they doubt it will fix the problem. "These engines run so efficient, hyundai is aware of the problem, but not much they can do. Run it on lower, medium, fan speed."


That's not all that uncommon with cars with small engines. My Civic would struggle to warm up on bitterly cold days. One insanely cold day in particular, I had to drive 30 mph the entire 40 miles to work. The car never did get up to mid range operating temp.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

MadTownUberD said:


> That might explain why I have never gotten better than 26 or 27 miles per gallon despite having a 4-cylinder. However when I look at the temperature gauge next to the speedometer it looks like it's warm enough... Whatever that means.


It's like the temp gauge on a woman...

It varies widely from model to model...8>)

Butt...you get used to it...8>O

Rakos


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

MadTownUberD said:


> That might explain why I have never gotten better than 26 or 27 miles per gallon despite having a 4-cylinder. However when I look at the temperature gauge next to the speedometer it looks like it's warm enough... Whatever that means.


Possibly. When a car is running cool or cold gas efficiency hurts.

By the way, mine is the 3.3 6 cylinder.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> That might explain why I have never gotten better than 26 or 27 miles per gallon despite having a 4-cylinder. However when I look at the temperature gauge next to the speedometer it looks like it's warm enough... Whatever that means.


Shouldn't a scan tool likely indicate the problem?

I bought one a year ago for $20 off Amazon. Bluetooth connect it to the phone.

Highly recommend for anyone that doesn't have one. Easily pays for itself in preventative maintenance.

Over that time period it has shown me plenty of codes and problems without a check engine light coming on.

Car Doc said I should be hotter heat and better mpg now.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

If there is a store similar to Autozone in your area, they will run the scan at no charge.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I own a ScanGauge II that I bought back when I was into hypermiling in my 2002 Saturn SL. If there is an OBDII port on my Sonata it should work! I'll take a look.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I own a ScanGauge II that I bought back when I was into hypermiling in my 2002 Saturn SL. If there is an OBDII port on my Sonata it should work! I'll take a look.


There is a OBDII port on your Sonata, as it is newer than 1996.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

cratter said:


> There is a OBDII port on your Sonata, as it is newer than 1996.


Yep! I checked it out after I wrote my previous reply. Can't wait to get home and hook up my scan gauge to see what goodies await me LOL.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Well the scan gauge didn't pick up any codes...but I may replace the thermostat anyway just to teach the kids something.

I've gotten re-interested in using the device though! If I wrap the cable around the steering column, the display sits nicely in front of my gauge cluster. The photo doesn't do justice to how cool it looks.


----------



## cratter (Sep 16, 2017)

$22. 10,000 reviews.
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005NLQAHS/?tag=ubne0c-20
(This is the one I have.)
The apps give real time data.

Just a thought.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## bsliv (Mar 1, 2016)

What's all that white stuff on the ground? It gets cold here too. It got below 50°F last night and we haven't hit 80°F yet this year.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Here in Fla...

85° sunny and nice... 8>)

Monkeys don't like cold...

Rakos


----------



## whiskeyboat (Oct 14, 2017)

I'm thinking Optima / Sonata or a Taurus for my next uber car.
I've got a 7 series BMW (e38) I would love to use but it's too old.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Let me tell you...pax REALLY appreciate roominess. I get compliments all the time on the Sonata.


----------

